# Outdoor Wireless Cameras



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I use iCamSource with my laptop and iPhone. I like it a lot.
http://skjm.com/icam/index2.php

I wanted to add an outdoor wireless camera to it. It can handle up to four cameras.

I added a Foscam FI9804P
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GYBIU7O?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

It appears the Foscam FI9804P will not work with iCamSource because it is H.264. Whatever that means. I am thinking that iCamSource is dated as all the cameras they recommend are now obsolete.

I am not married to iCam, but I sure did like it.

I am looking at Arlo Smart Home Security Camera System by Netgear. Kinda pricey at $600. 

http://www.amazon.com/Security-Wire...68870&sr=1-6&keywords=netgear+security+camera


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a outdoor wireless systems they recommend?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've looked at those. The wireless feature works well, but the battery operated cams don't last long. You really need to be close to power.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I've looked at those. The wireless feature works well, but the battery operated cams don't last long. You really need to be close to power.


Power is not my issue really. I have AC plugs close enough.

It seems every camera wants you to use their software. I have tried to make the FOSCAM software work, but I have an issue at every turn. Never did make it over the hump.

The iCam was so easy... But it doesn't work with any current cameras. It works beautifully with the built in laptop camera.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a first generation of one of these and I am about to order this one. I can see the elk across the valley on the hill when I zoom out. Takes a few weeks to arrive from China but worth the wait.

Here are some good discussions. https://www.ipcamtalk.com/forumdisplay.php/58-Huisun


----------



## Raymond673 (Jan 1, 2016)

These are all wireless. So what sort of distance can you get with these? We have parts of the property that we can not see and it would be great to set up some wireless cameras where we can keep an eye on things back in our home.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Raymond673 said:


> These are all wireless. So what sort of distance can you get with these? We have parts of the property that we can not see and it would be great to set up some wireless cameras where we can keep an eye on things back in our home.


Wifi protocols are rated for indoor service, including average walls and obstructions that you would expect in normal indoor environments. You'll probably do better than ratings for outdoor service.

Wireless G has been pretty much replaced with wireless N now in most devices, although a lot of hotspots still operate at wireless G. But most devices & hotspots will be wireless N today. There is a newer protocol called wireless AC that will move more data at similar distances as wireless N, so get it if you can find it.

That said, wireless G is rated for 100 feet indoors, while wireless N is rated at 160 feet indoors. You may get good service at twice those distances with unobstructed line of sight.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am thinking about this one.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A2WY3HPTSK6KME










$400 and records to DVD, plus PC iPhone viewing. Four wireless cameras.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I am thinking about this one.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A2WY3HPTSK6KME
> 
> 
> ...


Hey HDR, if you do go with this one, how about posting your experience with it. I'm in the market for something similar and would like to have the opinion/experience of someone that has actually tried one.
Thanks...

.


----------

